# Servicing a joint mortgage alone



## David (16 Feb 2015)

I realise that similar threads exist, but just curious to see if any advice could be given on my circumstances.

I purchased my home in May 2008, a joint mortgage with my ex partner. Property cost €345k 100% mortgage.

Early 2009, the relationship ended. My ex has not contributed to the mortgage since. I approached the lender, EBS and explained the situation. No joy, told Id need to buy my ex out but couldn't get approval for the mortgage, obviously.

I serviced all mortgage repayments until June 2013. Missed repayments in June, July, August and October of 2013. These arrears were capitalised following a three month "interest only" period and a few payments towards the arrears.

I do not have any contact with my ex but could reach her if need be. My ex has stated in the past that she wishes to wash her hands of the mortgage and has no interest in the property, naturally enough- she doesn't like the €70k neg equity.

My plan is to try get back to some form of equity and sell the house ASAP for as small of a hit as possible.

First question- was I/am I being naive to service the full mortgage leaving my ex get off the hook?

Second question- is it possible to have Her removed from the deeds?

Third question- any other way to protect myself from her coming back and staking a claim if the property becomes valuable again?

Advice welcome.

Regards


----------



## Gordon Gekko (16 Feb 2015)

I'd be looking for her to sign something to the effect that she has no beneficial interest in the property.


----------

